# Where to find an apartment?



## leighk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all, 

Sorry if this post will be redundant, but it's my first time on here. I am looking to move to Positano for 3 months (Feb - April) and am just starting to figure everything out. My main questions: 

1. What is a good website to find a 3 month apt rental? 
2. What is average rent? 
3. Does anyone have information on Schengen Visa requirements? Ideally, I will come to Italy for 90 days, then head to France for 90 days. I have yet to find out if this is doable, or if I will be breaking visa rules. I know I can only do 90 days with a Schengen Visa... But does coming to Italy mean I am definitely on a Schengen Visa, or am I able to do 90 days there, then 90 days in Paris?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Both France and Italy are one visa area. Assuming you're US you can spend 90 days out of every 180 in the area without a visa. Past that you'll need a visa of some sort.

For the rental three months is a short term rental in Italy you're basically looking at tourist rentals. On the upside those aren't high season.


----------



## leighk (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, I appreciate it. Do you know of anyone who offers cheap tourist rentals?


----------

